# Raising the rear on a 70 GTO



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

Any thoughts on raising the rear an inch or two on a 70 GTO, back in the day we would use air shocks which would break the mount over time.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What springs are you using? A switch to heavy duty or wagon springs will get your rear in the air. I personally use stock springs with drag bags, not to raise it so much but to add support and to tune my launch so the car takes off straight.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

You could try spring spacers

http://www.summitracing.com/search/...tch&SortOrder=Ascending&keyword=spring spacer


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

Wagon springs, drag bags, spring spacers, or a combination of the them depending on the ride and amount of lift you're looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Alky said. The Air Lift bags are a quick, easy install, last forever, and improve traction and handling if plumbed individually. Cheap, too. Can't go wrong with 'em.


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd like to go back and forth to stock wheels and fat wheels on the back without changing the coil springs every time. I'm under the impression that the air bags inside the coil springs will not raise the rear, only keeps it from going down if there is a heavy load. Maybe I'm thinking of a different system. I need to raise the rear maybe 1-2 inches


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Wagon springs and air bags, how fat of wheels are you talking? IMO the stockers will look silly, small with the rear jacked up that much, so you either want airshocks (cheap and harsh) or go to a fully adjustable coil over shock set-up (big bucks!!!)


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Spacers work well. If you use a spacer, you need the equal length of a shock mount extension on the top. Matt


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

70_GTO_JUDGE said:


> I'd like to go back and forth to stock wheels and fat wheels on the back without changing the coil springs every time. I'm under the impression that the air bags inside the coil springs will not raise the rear, only keeps it from going down if there is a heavy load. Maybe I'm thinking of a different system. I need to raise the rear maybe 1-2 inches


You never want to run a wheel/tire combo that will rub if the car is not raised. Ever.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

5" offset 15x9 wheels, a little rolling of the wheel well lip, some wagon springs and airbags and you should be able to get 275-295 tires with a factory stance.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Do they make A body air suspension systems? I know they have a reputation for use in low-rider trucks and whatnot. But when done right they can be performance as well. Then all you have to do is tap a button and you can immediately change the ride height. 

I'd rock one of these on my car if they had em for us... Chevrolet Camaro Performance Air Suspension Kit | Air Lift Performance


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

I like the coil spring air bags! I'm thinking the airbags with air shocks is the way to go, not sure how much lift I will get with the air bags alone, maybe buy the air bags first and see how much lift I get. 

I have heard that the shock mount can be re enforced to prevent it from breaking....:yesnod:


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

Indecision said:


> Do they make A body air suspension systems? I know they have a reputation for use in low-rider trucks and whatnot. But when done right they can be performance as well. Then all you have to do is tap a button and you can immediately change the ride height.
> 
> I'd rock one of these on my car if they had em for us... Chevrolet Camaro Performance Air Suspension Kit | Air Lift Performance



That sounds terribly expensive.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah... the full digital Camaro kit is like $4500 I think. But I'd love to be able to hit a button and go from track car to Cadillac.


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

That would be awesome...but I have so much cash wrapped up in this car $4500 cant happen.

I did order the air bags though...$81 free shipping on Amazon.:wink2:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't afford it either... I can't even afford some repro Rally IIs and new BFG Radial T/As, let alone the suspension, lol. I just think it's awesome, and I want some.


----------

